# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - tammikuu 2014

## Karosa

Keskiviikko 1.1.

PL #654 / h72
PL #657 / h72

----------


## Nak

1.1

Nf 473, 893 / 270

----------


## KriZuu

Helsinki 1.1.2014

HelB 1209 / h88
NF 469, 615, 705-707 / h79

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 1.1.2014

PL 625 (Citea LLE, LMA-408) / h52
PL 627 (Citea LLE, LMA-410) / h57
PL 631 / h52
PL 633 (Citea SLE, LMA-415) / h52
PL 655 (8900LE teli, TZH-818) / h72
PL 659 (8900LE teli, TZH-822) / h72
PL 663 (8900LE, TZH-826) / h57
PL 666 (8900LE, TZH-829/ / h52
PL 667 (8900LE, TZH-830) / h52
PL 668 (8900LE, TZH-831) / h57

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 1.1.

PL #632 / h52

----------


## joboo

1.1

Helb 1007 / h45
Helb 1303 / h45
Helb 1304 / h45

----------


## Miska

Helsinki 1.1.2014

70 / HelB 316
72 / PL 658 TZH-821 Volvo B8RLE 6x2 8900LE
78 / HelB 916, entinen 79:n auto

----------


## tohpeeri

> Helsinki 1.1.2014
> 
> PL 625 (Citea LLE, LMA-408) / h52
> PL 627 (Citea LLE, LMA-410) / h57
> PL 631 / h52
> PL 633 (Citea SLE, LMA-415) / h52
> PL 655 (8900LE teli, TZH-818) / h72
> PL 659 (8900LE teli, TZH-822) / h72
> PL 663 (8900LE, TZH-826) / h57
> ...


Ajoin autoissa 625 ja 627 ja ihmettelin, että ne oli sijoitettu ko. linjoille. Eivätkös ne ole A1:iä kun sopimuksen mukaan pitäisi olla A2:ia? Istumapaikkaerohan ei ole kuin yksi mutta kun takaovea ei ole.

----------


## joboo

1.1

Helb 815 / h41
Helb 1006 / h45
Helb 1124 / h42

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 2.1.2014

HelB 705 on Lego-elokuva -kokomainoksissa

----------


## JT

To 2.1. Helsinki

NF #451 / 231
PL #413 (Scania L94 Omnilink) / 51
PL #625 / 51
PL #626 (VDL Citea LLE-120, LMA-409) / 51
PL #642 (VDL Citea SLE-129, LMA-423) / 552
PL #816 / 51

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 2.1.

NF #906, 908 / 206/A
NF #909 / 212
PL #733 / h58
PL #774 / h52

----------


## Nak

2.1

Nf 414, 905 / 213

Pl 841 / h52
Pl 869 / h57

----------


## JT

To 2.1. Helsinki

PL #413 on ILK-520

PL #414 (Scania L94 Omnilink) / 51
PL #646, #654, #655, #657, #658 / 72

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 2.1.

HelB #939 / h32  :Smile: 
PL #411 / h56
PL #773 / h51

----------


## tohpeeri

PL413:ssa (Omnilink) linjalla h51 ei takaovi ilmeisesti toiminut vaan matkustajat joutuivat ryntäämään takaa keskelle. Ovessa ei kyllä lukenut mitään eikä kuskikaan maininnut asiasta.

----------


## Pera

2.1

h32: TK 99 (MB Sprinter) TK:n omissa väreissä
h40: HelB 957 (Volvo 8700LE)
h56: PL 838, 840 (Scania L94 Lahti Scala)
237: TK 80 (MB Sprinter) Jouko-väritys
506: HelB 1012 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)

----------


## Nak

> Torstai 2.1.
> 
> HelB #939 / h32


Näin kun näinkin aamupäivällä oikein että tämä seisoi h33:n Tarvon päättärillä :P Onko TK hankkinut tuon/nuo vai onko Helb aloittanut alihankinnan?

----------


## Prompter

> Onko TK hankkinut tuon/nuo


TK on varmaan haalinut kaikki käsiin osuneet pikkubussit muiden firmojen takapihoilta, nyt kun niille ei ole enää muilla käyttöä  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> TK on varmaan haalinut kaikki käsiin osuneet pikkubussit muiden firmojen takapihoilta, nyt kun niille ei ole enää muilla käyttöä


HelB 939:ssä oli vielä kaikki HelB:n tunnukset, ja linjanäytössä J31.

HelB 507 oli linjalla 32 ilman mitään yhtiötunnuksia, joten lienee nyt TK 507.

----------


## JT

To 2.1. Helsinki

h79 iltapäiväruuhka:

NF #353, #447, #449, #450, #460, #469, #472, #478, #705, #706, #707

PL #638 (VDL Citea SLE-129, LMA-420) / 552
PL #647 (VDL Citea XLE-145, YVZ-310) / 72
PL #660 (Volvo B8RLE 8900LE teli, TZH-823) / 552
PL #862 / 205
PL #890 / 51

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 2.1.

NF #305, 414 / 213
PL #646 / h72

----------


## Nak

2.1

Pl 709 / e19
Pl 887 / e14

----------


## Joonas Pio

2.1.

HelB 709 / h18
PL 864 / h52
PL 785 / h58
PL 729 / 510
PL 781 / 552

Taksikuljetuksen MB Sprinter EEI-149 linjalla h702.
Taksikuljetuksen GKT-340 (punainen Iveco-pikkubussi) linjalla h705.

----------


## b10m55

> HelB 939:ssä oli vielä kaikki HelB:n tunnukset, ja linjanäytössä J31.
> 
> HelB 507 oli linjalla 32 ilman mitään yhtiötunnuksia, joten lienee nyt TK 507.


Liekö TK ostanut tai vuokrannut ne, mutta syy on se, että - yllätys, yllätys - uusien bussien toimitukset ovat myöhässä.

----------


## Zambo

> Liekö TK ostanut tai vuokrannut ne, mutta syy on se, että - yllätys, yllätys - uusien bussien toimitukset ovat myöhässä.


Tämä tuntuu olevan nykyään enemmän tapa kuin poikkeus, että kalusto myöhästyy. Jos vertaa viime aikojen toimituksia, niin myöhässä on ollut mm.
- Pohjolan Liikenteen, linjan 501, Ivecot ja Keravalle tullut Korsisaaren Iveco
- Nobinan elokuulle tarjotut EEV ja Euro6 Volvot
- Pohjolan Ivecot vuodenvaihteessa 2014
- Taksikuljetukset pikkubussit vuodenvaihteessa 2014

Lieneekö vika sitten tilaajan liian kireässä aikataulussa vai kuppaavatko liikennöitsijät hankintojen tekemisessä?

----------


## Nak

> Tämä tuntuu olevan nykyään enemmän tapa kuin poikkeus, että kalusto myöhästyy. Jos vertaa viime aikojen toimituksia, niin myöhässä on ollut mm.
> - Pohjolan Liikenteen, linjan 501, Ivecot ja Keravalle tullut Korsisaaren Iveco
> - Nobinan elokuulle tarjotut EEV ja Euro6 Volvot
> - Pohjolan Ivecot vuodenvaihteessa 2014
> - Taksikuljetukset pikkubussit vuodenvaihteessa 2014
> 
> Lieneekö vika sitten tilaajan liian kireässä aikataulussa vai kuppaavatko liikennöitsijät hankintojen tekemisessä?


Myös Nobinan vuodenvaihteen telit tulevat nyt myöhässä. 
Voisiko yksi syy olla se, että liikennöitsijät ostavat nykyään kerralla enemmän uusia autoja, kuin ennen? Sama trendi taitaa vallita myös maailmalla. Päästötaso on kymmenessä vuodessa kehittynyt valovuoden ja keskieuroopassa ei välttämättä saa kaupungilla ajaa enää edes 10v vanhalla euro3 tason autolla?

----------


## Joonas Pio

2.1. jatkoa

VT 520 / 156

----------


## Lasse

> Lieneekö vika sitten tilaajan liian kireässä aikataulussa vai kuppaavatko liikennöitsijät hankintojen tekemisessä?


Veikkaan ensimmäistä vaihtoehtoa. Joulukuussa ratkesi Suomessa useita kilpailuja, niihin jää aikaa hankkia kalusto alle puoli vuotta. Tällä foorumilla kerrottiin hiljattain Volvo 8900-mallisen bussin toimitusajan olevan noin 9 kk tällä hetkellä.

----------


## joboo

2.1

Helb 113 / h42
Helb 217 / h39B
Helb 419 / h18

----------


## Nak

3.1

Nf 907 / 213

----------


## KriZuu

3.1.

PL 410 (ILK-536) / h56

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 3.1.

HelB #909 on Espanja-kokomainoksissa.

----------


## Pera

3.1

h51: PL 816 (Scania L94 Lahti Scala)
h52: PL 841 (Volvo 8700LE)
552: PL 781 (Scania K280 Lahti Scala teli)




> Tämä tuntuu olevan nykyään enemmän tapa kuin poikkeus, että kalusto myöhästyy. Jos vertaa viime aikojen toimituksia, niin myöhässä on ollut mm.
> - Pohjolan Liikenteen, linjan 501, Ivecot ja Keravalle tullut Korsisaaren Iveco
> - Nobinan elokuulle tarjotut EEV ja Euro6 Volvot
> - Pohjolan Ivecot vuodenvaihteessa 2014
> - Taksikuljetukset pikkubussit vuodenvaihteessa 2014
> 
> Lieneekö vika sitten tilaajan liian kireässä aikataulussa vai kuppaavatko liikennöitsijät hankintojen tekemisessä?





> Myös Nobinan vuodenvaihteen telit tulevat nyt myöhässä.


Myös Pohjolan Solaris Hybridit ovat myöhässä.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 3.1.2014

PL 661 (Volvo 8900LE teli, TZH-824) / h59

----------


## Nak

3.1

Pl 412 (ILK-535) / h51, aikamoinen keksintö. Jossain kamala ilmavuoto ja haisi kärähtäneelle ja sisällä tanskalaismainokset ja töhryt takapenkissä  :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

Pe 3.1. Espoo

NF #667 / 270

----------


## Huppu

Pe 3.1. Helsinki

PL #859 / 554
PL #632 / h52 < matkakortinlukija ei toiminut ja kuulemma sama tilanne monella muullakin linjan h52 bussilla.

----------


## tohpeeri

PL:n uusissa busseissa pysäkkinäytössä on suomenkielisen nimen perässä aina ä-kirjain esim. Paanutieä. Linjalla 56 ei ole pysäkkinäyttöä joten siinä oli pelkkä ä.

----------


## joboo

3.1

Helb 113 / h42
Helb 937 / h18

----------


## Nak

4.1

Helb 815 / 103
Helb 1301 / 102T

Nf 908 / 533

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 4.1.2014

PL 630 (Citea LLE, LMA-413) / h57
PL 643 / h57

----------


## joboo

4.1

Helb 608 / h45
Helb 911 /  h45
Helb 1124 / h45
Helb 1217 / h45
Helb 1219 / 39

----------


## LimoSWN

4.1.14

Pl #619 @106

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:49 ----------

Jatkoa 4.1.14

Nof #908 @ 533 havaittu ajossa.

----------


## KriZuu

5.1.

PL 649 / h57
PL 781 / h57

----------


## vristo

> 5.1.
> PL 781 / h57


Teli h57:lla sunnuntaina?

----------


## joboo

5.1

VT 1239 / 74

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:14 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:27 ----------

5.1

Helb 1010 / h42
Helb 1303 & 1304 / h45
VT 1215 / 74

----------


## Automies

> 5.1.
> 
> PL 649 / h57


Illalla sama auto oli linjalla h52.

----------


## joboo

5.1

Helb 947 / h42
Helb 955 / h24
Helb 957 / h24
Helb 1007 / h41
Helb 1122 / h45
Helb 1124 / h45

----------


## Nak

5.1-6.1 yö

Helb 101 / h43
Nf 713 / 315N
Vt 325 / 453
Vt 501 / 452

----------


## aki

> Illalla sama auto oli linjalla h52.


Taitaa linjoilla h52/57 olla yhteistä kalustokiertoa kun noilla on sama päättäri Munkkiniemen aukiolla.

----------


## Bussipoika

6.1 aamu

Helb 913/ h78
Helb 948/ h78

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Teli h57:lla sunnuntaina?


Sama auto nähty myös tänään, linjalla h57 Teli-scania #781.  :Laughing: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:42 ----------




> Taitaa linjoilla h52/57 olla yhteistä kalustokiertoa kun noilla on sama päättäri Munkkiniemen aukiolla.


Voi olla että arkisin/Lauantai liikenteessä, tänään minun 52 jatkoi ainakin samalla linjalla kun katsoin.  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

6.1

Helb 1009 / h41
Helb 1010 / h42
Helb 1122 / h45
Helb 1124 / h45
Helb 1217 / h45
VT 1254 / 74

----------


## Prompter

7.1.

HelB 302 (Scania L94UB Lahti Scala) / h77
HelB 948 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / h77

Ja havaintojen havainto: 
PL 828 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402 teli) / h72  :Redface:

----------


## KriZuu

7.1.

HelB 936 / h70T

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 7.1.

NF #401 / h79

----------


## aki

> 7.1.
> 
> Ja havaintojen havainto: 
> PL 828 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402 teli) / h72


Edellisen kerran Lahti 402:a taisi h72:lla nähdä vuonna 2003 jolloin siellä vielä pyöri satunnaisesti STA:n lyhyitä lahtikoita sarjoista 201-210 ja 261-264. Sinänsä hauskaa että vielä 10 vuoden tauon jälkeenkin voi kyseisen bussityypin nähdä h72:lla :Smile:

----------


## Nak

7.1

Nf 403 / 107
Nf 458 / 121A, Jokeri

----------


## joboo

7.1

Helb 735 / h18
Helb 931 / h24
Helb 942 / 363A
Helb 955 / h41
Helb 1008 / h41

Helb 701 taisi olla itse ilkimys kokomainoksissa

----------


## Bussipoika

7.1

Helb 933/ h70T

NF 479/ h79

TK 812 ja TK 814/ h812

Onko muuten s552 otettu pois Helmi-järjestelmästä? Kun pysäkeillä näytöt 552:n kohdalla pimeänä ja joissain näkyy ~-, busseissakaan näytöt eivät näytä mitään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Onko muuten s552 otettu pois Helmi-järjestelmästä? Kun pysäkeillä näytöt 552:n kohdalla pimeänä ja joissain näkyy ~-, busseissakaan näytöt eivät näytä mitään.


Selittäisikö Thorebin sivujen listassa linjan 552 kohdalla lukeva "18N Munkkivuori - 18N Kruununhaka" jotain?  :Wink:  Bussien näytöt saattavat tosin olla pimeinä vain siksi, että niitä ei ole vielä uusissa ehditty säätää toimintakuntoon.

----------


## JT

Ti 7.1. Espoo

NF #140 / 27
NF #286 / 206A
NF #470 / 231
NF #899 / 270
PL #619 / 554

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 7.1.

NF #803 / 160

----------


## lkrt

> Selittäisikö Thorebin sivujen listassa linjan 552 kohdalla lukeva "18N Munkkivuori - 18N Kruununhaka" jotain?  Bussien näytöt saattavat tosin olla pimeinä vain siksi, että niitä ei ole vielä uusissa ehditty säätää toimintakuntoon.


Tähän se ilmeisesti liittyy. Odotellessani tänään bussia 552:n reitillä ihmetytti tieto 18N:n saapumisesta minuutin kuluttua, kun se ei kulje läheltäkään Oulunkylää, mutta hyvä saada selitys!

----------


## Huppu

7.1.

NF #613 / h66
PL #734 / h64 < etuvalo pimeänä oikealta (ovien, ei kuljettajan) puolelta, joten pimeässä + sateessa bussin edustaa ei valaissut kuin yksi lamppu.

----------


## LimoSWN

7.1
Pl 719 @ e18

----------


## Bussipoika

> Selittäisikö Thorebin sivujen listassa linjan 552 kohdalla lukeva "18N Munkkivuori - 18N Kruununhaka" jotain?  Bussien näytöt saattavat tosin olla pimeinä vain siksi, että niitä ei ole vielä uusissa ehditty säätää toimintakuntoon.


Kiitos Joonas, tuo selitti koko jutun!  :Smile: 

7.1 jatkoa

Helb 1018/ h78

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Ti 7.1.2014 Havainnot.

TK #80 / 237, klo 17.00 viimeinen vuoro ei käynyt Kalannintien päässä kääntymässä vaikka se tämän lähilinjan reittiin kuuluukin. Muutenkin kuski oli vähän osaamaton, kun ei osannut edes buscomista vaihtaa manuaalisesti Espoon ensimmäisellä pysäkillä ''Esp'' buscomiin, ja siinä luki ''Seu'' vieläkin. Kaverini yritti selittää mutta, kuski ei sitten välittänyt vaan päästi kaverini & aikaisemmin 2 muutakin tyyppiä ilmaiseksi sisään todella osaamatonta toimintaa Taksikuljetukselta.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## joboo

7.1

Helb 709 / h18
Helb 736 / 362
Helb 911 / h70T
Helb 932 / h24
Helb 949 / h54
Helb 1219 / 39 & h39N

----------


## vristo

Ajoin tänään ensikertaa bussilinja h56 ja yllätyksekseni matkustajat ovat löytäneet tämä linjan. Ruuhka-aikaan kyydissäni oli seisomalasti sekä kolmet lastenvaunut lastenvaunupaikoillaan. Ja ilahduttavaa oli, että väkeä tuli tasaisesti koko reitin varrelta. Kiva linja muutenkin, mutta Hermannin rantatie kaipaisi kyllä bussikaistoja. Iltaruuhkan aikaa meno on aika takkuista Lahdentien suuntaan.

----------


## Overdriver

> Ti 7.1.2014 Havainnot.
> 
> TK #80 / 237, klo 17.00 viimeinen vuoro ei käynyt Kalannintien päässä kääntymässä vaikka se tämän lähilinjan reittiin kuuluukin. Muutenkin kuski oli vähän osaamaton, kun ei osannut edes buscomista vaihtaa manuaalisesti Espoon ensimmäisellä pysäkillä ''Esp'' buscomiin, ja siinä luki ''Seu'' vieläkin. Kaverini yritti selittää mutta, kuski ei sitten välittänyt vaan päästi kaverini & aikaisemmin 2 muutakin tyyppiä ilmaiseksi sisään todella osaamatonta toimintaa Taksikuljetukselta.


Pysäkkien askeltaminen nuolinäppäimillä on yksinkertaista, mutta Buscom on kieltämättä melko kurja laite, koska se ei anna kuljettajalle kauheasti vihjeitä. Esimerkiksi lippujen myyntikoodit on osattava ulkoa, mikäli aikoo pystyä niitä myymään. Aikuisten ja lasten sisäiset ja seutuliput jäävät selkärankaan nopeasti, mutta joskus pitää miettiä hetken verran, jos asiakas pyytää vaikka vuorokausilippua tai lähiseutu 3 -lippua.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 8.1.2014

PL 640 (Citea SLE, LMA-422) / h72
PL 648 (Citea XLE, YVZ-311) / h72
PL 654 / h51

----------


## joboo

8.1

Helb 113 / h41
Helb 735 / h18
Helb 957 / 363

----------


## JT

Ke 8.1. Helsinki

NF #462 / 248
NF #464 / 270
NF #473 / 270
PL #828 / 72

----------


## aki

8.1

v51 / VT 158

----------


## Nak

8.1

Helb 956 / 102T
Nf 458 / 109T
Pl 832 / 110
Ål 1 / 105

----------


## joboo

8.1

Helb 726 / h40
Helb 910 / h70T
Helb 1008 / 362

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 9.1.2014

PL 639 / h52V

----------


## aki

9.1

v51 / VT 158

----------


## LimoSWN

9.1
Nof 900 @213

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 9.1.

NF #52 / h79 (ent. #452, OXI-676)

----------


## Prompter

9.1.

NOF 478, 479 (Scania K270UB Lahti Scala teli) / h79

----------


## joboo

9.1

Helb 246 / h45

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 9.1.2014

NOF 456 / h66A
PL 872 / h67V
PL 662 (8900LE teli, TZH-825) / h72
PL 415 (OmniLink, ILK-541) / h51

----------


## tohpeeri

NOF 418/ h62 Volvo CityL

----------


## Aleksi.K

09.01.14 Espoo

Nf 771 (Volvo 8500LE teli)/231

----------


## Nak

9.1

Pl 416 / h52 (Omnilink)

----------


## joboo

9.1

Helb 955 / h42
Helb 957 / h42

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 10.1.2014

HelB 9808 / 103

----------


## Aleksi.K

10.01.14 Helsinki

PL 660 (Volvo 8900LE teli)/h56

----------


## Nak

10.1

Nf 305 / e23

----------


## Prompter

10.1.

HelB 217 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE teli) / 615

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 10.1.2014

PL 812 / 106K

----------


## JT

Pe 10.1. Espoo

NF #409 / 23V
PL #805 / 106

----------


## Nak

10.1

Pl 781 / 552
Nf 489 / e10, Ratiopharm-mainokset otettu pois ja on nyt valkoinen

----------


## chauffer

> 10.1.
> 
> HelB 217 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE teli) / 615


 :Eek:  Ei näin  :Mad: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:34 ----------




> Torstai 9.1.
> 
> NF #52 / h79 (ent. #452, OXI-676)


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...of447-475.html Otettu takaisin ajoon?

----------


## Nak

> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...of447-475.html Otettu takaisin ajoon?


Uudet telit ovat myöhässä, joten Volvo antoi jokereita siksi aikaa tilalle  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 10.1.2014

PL 867 / h52 (otettu takaisin HSL-ajoon)

----------


## Prompter

11.1.

NOF 707 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) / 741K

----------


## Tonxhu

9.1.

Nf 456 / v60, jokeriväreissä.

----------


## JT

La 11.1. Espoo

HelB #1219 / 102T

----------


## Prompter

11.1.

HelB 217 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE teli) / 519, 615  :Laughing:

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 11.1.2014

NOF 458 / h21V

----------


## Nak

> Helsinki 11.1.2014
> 
> NOF 458 / h21V


Vaikea uskoa, että varikolla ei olisi ollut mitään muuta teliä tarjolla näin lauantaina  :Laughing:  

11.1

Nf 619 / 270

----------


## joboo

10.1

Helb 421 / h45

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 11.1.

NF #816 / 109

----------


## Aleksi.K

11.01.14 Helsinki

HelB 102 (Volvo Carrus City L teli)/h40 & h43

HelB 802 (Man teli)/h45

Nf 606 (Volvo 8700LE teli)/231

----------


## aki

Su 12.1

v53 / VT 382

----------


## joboo

11.1

Helb 1 / h45
Helb 806 / h70T
Helb 911 / h14
Helb 912 / h45
Helb 941 / h41
Helb 1011 / h53

----------


## Karosa

Sunnuntai 12.1.

NF #908 / 533

----------


## joboo

12.1

Helb 911 / 363A
Helb 941 / h42
Helb 944 / 362
Helb 1008 / h45
Helb 1009 / h45
Helb 1303 / h45
Helb 1304 / h45
VT 557 / 74

----------


## KriZuu

13.1.

VT 45 / h69  :Laughing:

----------


## Prompter

13.1.

HelB 1 (Scania L94UB Carrus City L teli) / h70V
NOF 457 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli) / 612
NOF 746 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / h66A

----------


## Nak

13.1

Nf 285 / 543
Nf 480 / e23V

Pl 729 / 554
Pl 781 / 552

----------


## vristo

> Pl 781 / 552


Tämä auto on suunnitellusti sijoitettu linjan 552 ainoaan telivuoroon. Eli, vakio.  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

> Tämä auto on suunnitellusti sijoitettu linjan 552 ainoaan telivuoroon. Eli, vakio.


552:lla on 2 telivuoroa, joista toisessa taitaa olla linjalle uutena tarjottu teli. 554:llä taas on vakiona yksi uusi 2-akselinen VDL korvaamassa tätä 552:lle vaihdettua 781:tä.

----------


## Nak

> 554:llä taas on vakiona yksi uusi 2-akselinen VDL korvaamassa tätä 552:lle vaihdettua 781:tä.


Muistanko väärin, että tuo 781 olisi ollut h59:n vakiona viime talvena? 

13.1

Pl 799 / 110

----------


## bussifriikki

13.1.

HelB 938 / j31/32

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 13.1.
> 
> VT 45 / h69


VT 45 on Koskelan vara-auto.

----------


## JT

Ma 13.1.

PL #626 / 552
PL #630 / h52

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 13.1.

HelB #815 / h17
HelB #923 / h93

----------


## joboo

13.1

Helb 246 / h45
Helb 401 / h45
Helb 415 / h70T
Helb 417 / h45
Helb 617 / h42
Helb 934 / h70T

----------


## Prompter

13.1.

NOF 763 (Volvo B12BLE 8500LE teli) / v63
VT 169 (Scania L94UB Ikarus E94 teli) / v62

----------


## bussifriikki

13.1.

h18/HelB 909 ja 911

----------


## hana

> VT 45 on Koskelan vara-auto.


Itse asiassa taitaa olla 516:sta vakio, sitähän ajetaan myös Koskelasta.

----------


## aki

> Itse asiassa taitaa olla 516:sta vakio, sitähän ajetaan myös Koskelasta.


Ajetaanko kokonaan Koskelasta vai osittain Tuupakasta? Luulisi että Martsarista aloittavat ja sinne päättyvät vuorot ajettaisiin Tuupakasta.

----------


## hana

> Ajetaanko kokonaan Koskelasta vai osittain Tuupakasta? Luulisi että Martsarista aloittavat ja sinne päättyvät vuorot ajettaisiin Tuupakasta.


Suurin osa ajetaan Tuupakasta. Koskelastahan ajetaan muitakin Tuupakan linjoja jonkin verran ja Tattarisuolta mm. V56:ta.

----------


## b10m55

> 13.1.
> 
> HelB 938 / j31/32


On kyllä TK 938 HelB-teksteistä huolimatta. Ja linjathan ovat nyt h31 ja h32, kun Joukolinjoja ei enää ole. Linjakilvissä on varmaankin vielä J, koska näiden autojen kilvet ovat hyvin hankalasti päivitettäviä.

----------


## Karosa

> kilvet ovat hyvin hankalasti päivitettäviä.


Minkä valmistajan kilvet noista kolmesta autosta (938-940) löytyy?

----------


## bussifriikki

> On kyllä TK 938 HelB-teksteistä huolimatta.


Trafin mukaan kuitenkin vielä HelB:n hallussa.

----------


## joboo

13.1

Helb 910 / h14
Helb 944 / 364
Helb 955 / 363
Helb 1129 / 363
VT 1243 / h69

----------


## Prompter

14.1.

HelB 217 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE teli) / 620
HelB 906 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / h70V, kokovalkoinen
PL 859 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402) / h67
PL 887 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / h67

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 14.1.2014

NOF 457 / h66A (Jokeri-väreissä ilman teippejä)

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 14.1.

NF #892 / 109
NF #900 / 112

----------


## Nak

14.1

Nf 902 / 213, e3
Nf 908 / 533

Pl 819 / e46
Pl 824 / e19
Pl 826 / e2
Pl 870 / e46
Pl 874 / e42

----------


## KriZuu

14.1.

HelB 953 / h78
NF 52 (452) / h95  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

14.1

Helb 272 / h43
Helb 307 / h45
Helb 308 / h14
Helb 316 / h43
Helb 417 / h45
PL 881 / 205

----------


## bussifriikki

14.1.

vt 1259/650

----------


## kuukanko

Vantaa 14.1.2014

NOF 818 / v73

----------


## LimoSWN

14.1

PL 712 @ e18 tuuras #761

Nof 642 @ 165

----------


## b10m55

> Minkä valmistajan kilvet noista kolmesta autosta (938-940) löytyy?


Laitteessa lukee Topform CU1.

----------


## Carrusfani

14.1


NOF 458/109 näköjään palautettu Volvolta.

PL 708/e19
PL 824 (Volvo B10L Lahti 402)/e19  hyvä, että joskus linjoilla e18 ja e19 on parempaa kalustoa kuin vakiokalustoa (Crossareita :Neutral: ).

----------


## JT

Ke 15.1. Vantaa

HelB #101 / 451 (matkalaukkuteline)

----------


## Nak

15.1

Nf 305 / e85
Nf 891 / e28B

----------


## Karosa

Keskiviikko 15.1.

NF #903 / 213
NF #746 / h76B

----------


## bussifriikki

15.1.

h40/HelB 34
h43/HelB 905 (kokovalkoinen teli-Scala)  :Shocked: 
h51/Pl 666
554/Pl 859

----------


## Lasse

Keskiviikko 15.1:

PL 412 @ h72

----------


## joboo

15.1

Helb 911 / h45

----------


## Pera

15.1

h40: HelB 947 (Volvo 8700LE)
363: HelB 1202 (Volvo 7700 Hybridi)
615: HelB 9808 (Volvo B10BLE Carrus City L teli)

----------


## joboo

15.1

Helb 956 / 363A

----------


## Nak

15.1

Nf 906 / 543
Nf 907 / 112
Nf 909 / 533

Pl 808 / 554 
Pl 809 / 110
Pl 812 / 106K

Ål 16 / 530, Tässä on etulinjakilvessä linjanumero aika pienellä ja määränpää vielä pienemmällä ja vain yhdellä kielellä kerrallaan. Myös uuden Ål 19:n kilpien ohjelmointi on pielessä, kun sivukilpeen numero ja määränpää ei meinaa mahtua ja takakilvessä numero on todella pienellä :S




> Ke 15.1. Vantaa
> 
> HelB #101 / 451 (matkalaukkuteline)


Kenties poistuneesta Säfflestä kierrätetty teline?

----------


## kuukanko

> 15.1
> ...
> Nf 891 / e28B


Iltaruuhkassa oli linjalla 213.

----------


## Karosa

> Myös uuden Ål 19:n kilpien ohjelmointi on pielessä, kun sivukilpeen numero ja määränpää ei meinaa mahtua ja takakilvessä numero on todella pienellä :S


ÅL #16:n virheeseen en osaa sanoa, mutta #19:n kilvet on tilapäiset, syystä että aluksi piti saada kilpiin näkymään edes jotain, eiköhän ne tuosta korjaannu..  :Wink:

----------


## Zambo

> Ål 16 / 530, Tässä on etulinjakilvessä linjanumero aika pienellä ja määränpää vielä pienemmällä ja vain yhdellä kielellä kerrallaan. Myös uuden Ål 19:n kilpien ohjelmointi on pielessä, kun sivukilpeen numero ja määränpää ei meinaa mahtua ja takakilvessä numero on todella pienellä :S


Autoissa #16 ja #19 on sama tiedosto. Fontti on tilapäisesti normaalia pienempi auton 16 etukilven alimmaisten LED-rivien ongelmien takia. Autossa 19 takakilpi on taas aiemmista poiketen 24 pikseliä korkea, (eikä 16) joten siksi näkyy pienempänä vaikka siinä palaa aivan yhtä monta lediä kuin esim Scalojen takakilvissä. Vaatii siis vain uuden kilpityypin rakentamisen tiedostoon. Ja samaan syssyyn vielä auton 19 sivukilpi  :Smile:  Se on tehtaalla asennettu oikeaan kohtaan kun katsoo kilven korkeudelta, mutta kun katsoo alempaa matkustajan tasolta, niin näyttää kun siitä puuttuisi alarivistä tekstiä. Asia korjataan ensimmäisessä huollossa.

UGH! SS/ÅL - linjakilpitoiminnoista vastaava säätäjä

----------


## Nak

> Autoissa #16 ja #19 on sama tiedosto. Fontti on tilapäisesti normaalia pienempi auton 16 etukilven alimmaisten LED-rivien ongelmien takia. Autossa 19 takakilpi on taas aiemmista poiketen 24 pikseliä korkea, (eikä 16) joten siksi näkyy pienempänä vaikka siinä palaa aivan yhtä monta lediä kuin esim Scalojen takakilvissä. Vaatii siis vain uuden kilpityypin rakentamisen tiedostoon. Ja samaan syssyyn vielä auton 19 sivukilpi  Se on tehtaalla asennettu oikeaan kohtaan kun katsoo kilven korkeudelta, mutta kun katsoo alempaa matkustajan tasolta, niin näyttää kun siitä puuttuisi alarivistä tekstiä. Asia korjataan ensimmäisessä huollossa.
> 
> UGH! SS/ÅL - linjakilpitoiminnoista vastaava säätäjä


Ok  :Smile:  16:ssa onkin ollut jo jonkin aikaa tuo pienempi fontti käytössä ja jossain vaiheessa tuulilasilla taisi olla vielä paperikilpi selvyydeksi.

----------


## joboo

15.1

Helb 124 / 39
Helb 307 / h45
Helb 725 / h42
Helb 805 / h45
PL 662 / h52

----------


## Automies

15.1.

PL 881 / h67

----------


## Prompter

15.1.

PL 781 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / h72

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 16.1.

HelB #61 / v75K
NF #611 / v60

----------


## joboo

16.1

Helb 124 / h43
Helb 125 / h39B
Helb 318 / h70T
Helb 423 / h41
Helb 911 / h45
PL 648 / h52
PL 871 / 205

----------


## Nak

Helb 66(?) hyytyi/jäätyi pahaan paikkaan
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...eta_pahimpaan/

----------


## Huppu

To 16.1.2014
PL 862 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402) / 205

----------


## joboo

16.1

Helb 617 / h42
Helb 702 / 39
PL 413 / h52
PL 647 / h52
PL 765 / h51

Helb 429 seisoi pimeänä parivaljikontiellä vähän ennen luutnantinpolun pysäkkiä n. 18.05

----------


## bussifriikki

17.1

h51/pl742

----------


## joboo

17.1

Vt 1227 / h69

----------


## vristo

17.1.

PL823@h51 (itse ajan)

----------


## tohpeeri

17.1.2014

HelB 933 & 934/h70T, pätkä-MANit peräkkäisissä vuoroissa iltapäivällä.

----------


## Pera

17.1

h70V: HelB 906 (ex NF 697 Scania K280 Lahti Scala teli)

----------


## Rehtori

17.1.2014

Korsisaari 3 @ 339. Uskomatonta että 27 vuotta vanhalla autolla saa vielä ajaa seudulla.

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 17.1.

PL #629 / 552
NF #456 / h79

----------


## bussifriikki

Taksikuljetuksen Jouko EEI-134 on TK #74.

----------


## aki

> 17.1.2014
> 
> Korsisaari 3 @ 339. Uskomatonta että 27 vuotta vanhalla autolla saa vielä ajaa seudulla.


Ja ikäisekseen erittäin mukava vehje matkustaa :Smile:  Nurmijärvihän ei ole HSL-kunta joten HSL ei kai pysty asettamaan sinne kulkeville U-linjoille 16 vuoden max.ikärajaa?

----------


## Nak

> Ja ikäisekseen erittäin mukava vehje matkustaa Nurmijärvihän ei ole HSL-kunta joten HSL ei kai pysty asettamaan sinne kulkeville U-linjoille 16 vuoden max.ikärajaa?


Tuo #3 seisoo aika usein arkipäivisin Klaukkalan linja-autoasemalla ja sen päällepäin näkyvä siisteys on pistänyt silmään. Auton iällä ei ole mitään väliä, kun se vaan pidetään kunnossa. Konepeiton alle vaan urea-ruiskuja ja katalysaattoreita niin mokomalla ajaa vielä toiset 27v  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 17.1.

NF #908 / 112

----------


## Nak

18.1

Helb 905 & 906 / 102T

----------


## Aleksi.K

18.01.18 Espoo

Nf 624 (Volvo 8700LE)/e28

PL 613 (Volvo 8900LE teli)/106

----------


## aki

17.1

v51 / VT 186
v52 / VT 363

----------


## Miccoz

18.1.

VT 49 (ex WL) / v61 - WL:n väreissä edelleen

----------


## joboo

17.1

PL 742 / h51

----------


## aki

La 18.1

v51 / VT 236

----------


## Joonas Pio

18.1.

PL 722 / e19
VT 494 / v61
NF 607 / 231, 248
NF 744 / 248
NF 458, 668 / 270

----------


## Aleksi.K

18.1.14 Helsinki

HelB 272 (Scania Ikarus teli)/h43

----------


## LimoSWN

> 17.1.2014
> 
> Korsisaari 3 @ 339. Uskomatonta että 27 vuotta vanhalla autolla saa vielä ajaa seudulla.


Anteeksi, mut tuo on yks vakioista, nimittäin kuljen tuolla autolla nykysin vähintään kerran päivässä. Samaa kastiin mahtuu pari muuta Wiimaa.

----------


## Nak

19.1

Vt 163 / 154
Pl 875 / e18

----------


## joboo

18.1

Helb 102 / h45
Helb 901 / h45
Helb 908 / h45

----------


## Prompter

19.1.

NOF 746 (Scania K280UB Lahti Scala teli) / h79

----------


## lkrt

19.1.

HelB 101 / s615

----------


## Karosa

Sunnuntai 19.1.

HelB #914 / h89

----------


## joboo

19.1

Helb 901 / 39
Helb 903 / 39
Helb 1003 / h40
Helb 1007 / h45
Helb 1010 / h45
Helb 1219 / h40
Helb 1303 / h45
Helb 1304 / h45

----------


## KriZuu

> 1.1
> Helb 1303 / h45
> Helb 1304 / h45





> 5.1
> Helb 1303 & 1304 / h45





> 12.1
> Helb 1303 / h45
> Helb 1304 / h45





> 19.1
> Helb 1303 / h45
> Helb 1304 / h45


Jännityksellä odotan, mitä linjalla h45 mahtaa ensi sunnuntaina liikkua  :Cool:  
Ei siinä toki mitään, onhan ne vakiotkin jonkinlaisia havaintoja...

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 20.1.

HelB #1016 / 506

----------


## Prompter

20.1.

NOF 620 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE), 894 (8900LE) / 231
PL 645 (VDL Citea SLE) / h51

----------


## bussifriikki

20.1.

VT 376 (City L -teli) on hinausauton kyydissä Mäkelänkadulla

NF 483 / h62 Moottori sammui matkan varrella monta kertaa, ja bussi hyytyi moneksi minuutiksi ensin Tuusulantiellä ja lopulta Rautatientorilla

----------


## joboo

> Jännityksellä odotan, mitä linjalla h45 mahtaa ensi sunnuntaina liikkua  
> Ei siinä toki mitään, onhan ne vakiotkin jonkinlaisia havaintoja...


Ei ne vakioita varmaan ole jos ne 4 kertaa on liikkunut sunnuntaina ja 1.1 oli sunnuntai aikataululla. Nuo on s39 vakioita liikkuu silloin tällöin h45:lla viikonlopussa.

----------


## Nak

> Ei ne vakioita varmaan ole jos ne 4 kertaa on liikkunut sunnuntaina ja 1.1 oli sunnuntai aikataululla. Nuo on s39 vakioita liikkuu silloin tällöin h45:lla viikonlopussa.


Helbillä on oletettavasti suurin osa liikennetuotannosta muuttunut 1.1 alkaen johtuen hävitystä liikenteestä. Silloin jos olet havainnut nuo autot h45:llä ajamassa 4/5 kertaa sunnuntai-aikatauluilla, voisi päätellä niiden nimenomaan olevan vakioita siellä  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 20.1.

PL #417 / h67
NF #906 / 543

----------


## bussifriikki

20.1.

HelB 1015/615

----------


## Prompter

20.1.

NOF 430 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / h77A, 577
VT 232 (Volvo B7RLE City L) / h69

----------


## Nak

20.1

Helb 101 / 620
Helb 102 / h70V

Nf 427 / 742

Pl 643 / h72, keskimittainen VDL
Pl 702, 764, 887 / h67
Pl 774 / h51
Pl 859 / 554

----------


## Mika123

21.1

Helb 905 / S39 (täysvalkoinen)
Helb 1219 / S39

----------


## Prompter

21.1.

HelB 217 (Volvo B10BLE CNG 8500LE teli) / h70V 
NOF 456 (Volvo B12BLE 8700LE teli "Jokeri") / 741K 
PL 417 (Scania CL94UB OmniLink) / h67, V
PL 645 (VDL Citea SLE) / h67 
PL 702 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / h67 
PL 871 (Volvo B7RLE 8900LE) / h67

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 21.1.

NF #805 / 160

----------


## Nak

21.1

Nf 140 / e26
Nf 305 / e5
Nf 801 / e88K

Pl 826 / 554
Pl 873 / 205

----------


## joboo

20.1

Helb 35 / h42
Helb 415 / h41
Helb 616 / h41
Helb 815 / h42
Helb 908 / h70T

21.1

Helb 39 / h70T
Helb 934 / h70T
PL 873 / 205

----------


## LimoSWN

21.1 
165@ Nf 642 normaali ikaruksen tilalla

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Päiväkummussa äsken kokoontumisajot. Paikalla Veolia #312, K-U101 ja I-U712  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Paikalla Veolia #312, K-U101 ja I-U712


Täh, en oikein ymmärtänyt. Selventäisitkö asiaa hieman?

----------


## Prompter

> Täh, en oikein ymmärtänyt. Selventäisitkö asiaa hieman?


Hälytysajoneuvoja  :Wink:

----------


## Karosa

> Hälytysajoneuvoja


Mikähän tuossa oli sitten havainto, kun tuosta on vaikea päätellä?

----------


## aki

> Päiväkummussa äsken kokoontumisajot. Paikalla Veolia #312, K-U101 ja I-U712


Oliko tuossa VT 312:ssa jokin tulipalo, käryäminen vai oliko sattunut onnettomuus? Hieman enemmän olisi voinut asiaa avata!

Nyt oli metroon tullut uutinen aiheesta. Tuo VT 312 oli hieman kärähtänyt teknisen vian seurauksena. Varsinaista tulipaloa bussissa ei ollut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kenties poistuneesta Säfflestä kierrätetty teline?


Varmaankin joko Säfflestä tai 9807:sta, samanlainen yhden penkkiparin tilalla oleva hylly mitä niissä oli.

Helsinki 21.1.2014

PL 826 / h67

----------


## Miccoz

20.1.

NF 457 (ex-jokeri) / V60

21.1.

NF 457 / V72

----------


## Bussiterminaali

> Oliko tuossa VT 312:ssa jokin tulipalo, käryäminen vai oliko sattunut onnettomuus? Hieman enemmän olisi voinut asiaa avata!
> 
> Nyt oli metroon tullut uutinen aiheesta. Tuo VT 312 oli hieman kärähtänyt teknisen vian seurauksena. Varsinaista tulipaloa bussissa ei ollut.


Olisi voinut avata jos olisi ehtinyt. Oma lähtöaika painoi päälle. Kaikkea ei voi vaan saada heti!

Joo ei siinä ollut mitään ihmeellistä kun ajamalla saatiin pois. Toki Scala-kanta kaipaisi harvennusta ja joukkotuhoa joten mielellään tuon olisi nähnyt roihuavan.

----------


## Pera

21.1

h51: PL 890 (Scania K230 Lahti Scala)
h56: PL 773 (Irisbus Crossway LE)

----------


## Lasse

22.1:
PL645 @ 554

----------


## Prompter

22.1.

NOF 491 (Volvo B7RLE 8700LE) / 231
PL 636 (VDL Citea SLE) / h51
PL 828 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402 teli) / h56  :Laughing:

----------


## LimoSWN

22.1
PL 707@ e18 mistähän johtuu nämä jatkuvat kalusto muutokset?

----------


## Karosa

> mistähän johtuu nämä jatkuvat kalusto muutokset?


Sanooko talvi mitään? mm. 778 oli kolarissa tuossa parisen viikkoa takaperin.

----------


## joboo

22.1

Helb 802 riisuttu kokomainoksista. Nyt HelB väreissä.

Helb 1102 / h45

----------


## Nak

22.1

Helb 1342 / 102 & 103

----------


## Pera

22.1

39: HelB 1 (Scania L94 Carrus City L teli)
h72: PL 626 (VDL Citea LLE-120) :Laughing:

----------


## aki

22.1

v51 / VT 157

----------


## joboo

22.1

Helb 910 / h41

----------


## Lasse

23.1 noin klo 9:30:

Helb 601 jauhesammutin tyhjennettynä Mäkelänkadulla.

----------


## Prompter

23.1.

PL 659 hätävilkut päällä Käpylänaukiolla 
PL 807 / h64

----------


## Nak

> 23.1 noin klo 9:30:
> 
> Helb 601 jauhesammutin tyhjennettynä Mäkelänkadulla.


http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut..._ei_huomannut/

----------


## bussifriikki

23.1.

Tll 1 / h16

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 23.1.

PL #654 hätävilkut päällä Pukinmäessä Kehä I:n rampissa länteen päin.
PL #664 ajoi hätävilkut päällä n. 20km/h Hämeenlinnanväylällä kohti Volvokselaa.

----------


## Prompter

23.1.

PL 870 / 554

----------


## joboo

23.1

Helb 905 / h43

----------


## pehkonen

> 23.1
> 
> Helb 905 / h43


EIkös tuo ole jo vakio Ruhan linjoilla h39, h40 ja h43, joilla on telejä

----------


## Karosa

> EIkös tuo ole jo vakio Ruhan linjoilla h39, h40 ja h43, joilla on telejä


Miten musta tuntuu että mikään noista autoista #905-907 ei olla ehditty vielä vakiosijoittamaan, korjatkaa joku mikäli väärässä olen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lasse

> Miten musta tuntuu että mikään noista autoista #905-907 ei olla ehditty vielä vakiosijoittamaan, korjatkaa joku mikäli väärässä olen.


En tiedä ovatko vakiosijoitettuja vai ei, mutta tänäänkin (24.1) Helbit 905 ja 906 h43:lla.

----------


## Prompter

24.1.

HelB 613, 915 / h89
HelB 914 / h86
NOF 639 / h80
PL 664 / h51
VT 1263 / h69

----------


## Karosa

Perjantai 24.1.

VT #45 / 74

----------


## Prompter

24.1.

HelB 606 hinurin perässä Mäkelänkadulla
VT 226 / 74
VT 1262 / h69

----------


## bussifriikki

> 24.1.
> 
> HelB 606 hinurin perässä Mäkelänkadulla


Noin 13.30 se oli hätävilkut päällä Tuusulantiellä, seuranaan HelB:n huoltopaku

----------


## joboo

> EIkös tuo ole jo vakio Ruhan linjoilla h39, h40 ja h43, joilla on telejä


Ei voi olla h40 koska siellä ei ajeta arkisin telillä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:33 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:32 ----------

24.1

Helb 421 / h45
Helb 933 / h70T
Helb 934 / h70T
Helb 950 / h70T
Helb 1219 / h43

----------


## JT

Pe 24.1. Espoo

NF #899 / 28
PL #729 / 554
PL #780 / 510
PL #830 / 510

----------


## Aleksi.K

24.01.13 Helsinki

PL 641 (Vdl)/554

VT 1249 (Vdl teli)/h69

----------


## Bussipoika

24.1

NF 739/ h95
VT 571/ v56

----------


## Overdriver

> 24.1.
> 
> HelB 606 hinurin perässä Mäkelänkadulla


Ihmekös. Edellisenä päivänä sain sen kulkemaan alamäessäkin max 65 km/h, tasaisella ei välttämättä kiihtynyt yli neljänkympin, ja ylämäistä en viitsi sanoa mitään.

----------


## Nak

> 24.1
> 
> NF 739/ h95


Scala eksynyt Kontulaan?

24.1

Helb 955 / 103
Nf 895 / e28
Ål 1 / 105

----------


## Joonas Pio

24.1.

NF 424 / h94

----------


## Prompter

Lauantai 25.1.

VT 232 / 650

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:51 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:23 ----------

HelB 905 / h40
HelB 906 / h43
HelB 957 / h24
HelB 1219 / h40
NOF 454 / h65A 
NOF 893 / 248

----------


## Pera

25.1

h40 & h43: HelB 906, 1001, 1002 ja 1005 (Scania K280 Lahti Scala teli)

----------


## Karosa

Lauantai 25.1.

VT #368 / v61  :Smile: 
NF #630 / 112

XML-608 (ex. ÅL #19, exex. VT #1264) seisoo Hakkilassa HSL-värit päällään.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/uqwlq7h63b...125_134630.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ijpphf7xke...125_134602.jpg

----------


## Bussipoika

> Scala eksynyt Kontulaan?


Jep  :Smile: , oli 7:20 lähdöllä Itiksestä.

25.1

NF 638/ h79

----------


## bussifriikki

> XML-608 (ex. ÅL #19, exex. VT #1264) seisoo Hakkilassa HSL-värit päällään.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uqwlq7h63b...125_134630.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ijpphf7xke...125_134602.jpg


Lieneekö menossa jollekin vakituiseen käyttöön vai onko valmistajan vara-auto tms.?

----------


## Karosa

> Lieneekö menossa jollekin vakituiseen käyttöön vai onko valmistajan vara-auto tms.?


Käsityksen sain että joku firma ton on hommannut itselleen.

----------


## LimoSWN

25.1
NF 800 @ 165

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 20:09 ----------




> Käsityksen sain että joku firma ton on hommannut itselleen.


Rekisteriselosteen mukaan Veolia. Tarkastettu. 24.1.14

----------


## bussifriikki

> Rekisteriselosteen mukaan Veolia. Tarkastettu. 24.1.14


Mutta eikö se ollut Veolian nimissä Åbergillakin ollessa?

----------


## Karosa

> Mutta eikö se ollut Veolian nimissä Åbergillakin ollessa?


Olihan se. Sillä on määräaikaiskatsastuksen aika päällä juuri nyt, viimeistään oltava katsastettu 3.3. mennessä, joten josko sitten olisi tietojakin päivittynyt.

----------


## joboo

25.1

Helb 608 / 39
Helb 802 / h45
Helb 903 / h45
Helb 1101 / h45

----------


## hana

> Mutta eikö se ollut Veolian nimissä Åbergillakin ollessa?


Veolialle ainakin bussi tulisi tarpeeseen jo nyt, mutta varsinkin ensi syksyä ajatellen. Sarja 136-161, joista 8 kpl on vielä ajossa poistuu HSL-liikenteestä kevään jälkeen eli autovajetta on. Toki riippuu miten käy Keravan linjojen kilpailun osalta.

----------


## JT

Su 26.1. Espoo

NF #909 / 109T

----------


## joboo

26.1

Helb 102 / h43
Helb 905 / 39
Helb 1007 / h41
Helb 1010 / h42
Helb 1101 / h45
Helb 1102 / h45
Helb 1217 / h45
Helb 1219 / h40
Helb 1302 / h45

----------


## aki

> Veolialle ainakin bussi tulisi tarpeeseen jo nyt, mutta varsinkin ensi syksyä ajatellen. Sarja 136-161, joista 8 kpl on vielä ajossa poistuu HSL-liikenteestä kevään jälkeen eli autovajetta on. Toki riippuu miten käy Keravan linjojen kilpailun osalta.


Veolian Tuupakan varikolla on pulaa kalustosta jo nyt. Tänäkin aamuna on peruttu linjoilta v53 ja v56 kummaltakin yksi lähtö kalustopulan takia. Viime viikolla kalustopulan takia peruttiin lähtöjä linjoilta 452 ja 530. Vara-autotkin taitavat olla arkiliikenteessä linjalla päivittäin. Viime aikojen kovat pakkaset ovat varmaan myös laittaneet kaluston tiukoille.

----------


## Prompter

27.1.

NOF 402 / 315

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:50 ----------

HelB 1219 / h70V
PL 773 / h51

----------


## JT

Ma 27.1. Espoo

NF #476 / 26
PL #872 / 554

----------


## Nak

27.1

Nf 438 / h83

----------


## joboo

27.1

Helb 401 / h45
Helb 910 / h45

----------


## bussifriikki

27.1.

TK IKT-134 on TK 40

----------


## LimoSWN

27.1
NF 713@ 165
PL 778 ( kolaroitu taas ajossa)@e18

----------


## joboo

27.1

Helb 906 / h43
Helb 936 / h70T

----------


## Huppu

Ma 27.1.2014

HelB 1116 (Scania Scala) / h93
HelB 54 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94 teli) / h54
Ve 188 (Scania Scala) / v62
NF 457 (ex-jokeri) / V60

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ma 27.1.2014
> 
> HelB 54 (Volvo B10BLE Ikarus E94 teli) / h54


Teli-Ikarukset ovat kai vakioita h54:llä?

----------


## Pera

> Teli-Ikarukset ovat kai vakioita h54:llä?


On kyllä, mutta tuo HelB 54 on paikallisliikennesivujen mukaan poistettu kesäkuussa 2013.

----------


## joboo

27.1

Helb 102 / h43
Helb 125 / h70T

----------


## Karosa

Maanantai 27.1.

PL #781:stä kolhaistu ilmeisesti Ilkantiellä.
http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/139882/

----------


## MMH

> Ma 27.1.2014
> 
> HelB 1116 (Scania Scala) / h93


Vakio jo tammikuusta 2011 lähtien eli kolmen vuoden ajan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

28.01.14 Helsinki

Nf 819 (Volvo 8900LE teli)/h65A

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Maanantai 27.1.
> 
> PL #781:stä kolhaistu ilmeisesti Ilkantiellä.
> http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/139882/


Ilmeisesti tuo PöL 781 oli muotoillut uudestaan Munkkivuoren ostarin pysäkkiä Huopalahdentiellä. Eli matka oli jatkunut ainakin Ilkantielle asti.... :/

----------


## Nak

> Ilmeisesti tuo PöL 781 oli muotoillut uudestaan Munkkivuoren ostarin pysäkkiä Huopalahdentiellä. Eli matka oli jatkunut ainakin Ilkantielle asti.... :/


http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/pus...viesti/139917/
Ainakin se pysäkki on muuttunut virtaviivasemmaksi  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

28.1.

741/NF 456

----------


## Karosa

Tiistai 28.1.

HelB #824 / 730

----------


## Prompter

> Tiistai 28.1.
> 
> HelB #824 / 730


Se siis oli HelB 952:n tilalla. Kyseinen auto oli ainakin aamuruuhkassa 506:lla.

----------


## LimoSWN

28.1
Nof 713@ 165
PL865@e18

----------


## Prompter

28.1.

VT 322 tilaajaväreissä / v62

----------


## joboo

28.1

Helb 401 / h45
Helb 609 / 39 & h39B
Helb 906 / h43
Helb 910 / h45
Helb 955 / h40
Helb 956 / 363

----------


## aki

> 28.1.
> 
> VT 322 tilaajaväreissä / v62


Onkohan tämä juuri se teli-ikarus joka on ollut peruskorjauksessa Nastolassa Marras-Joulukuussa?

Hieman erikoista että veolia vielä laittaa kuntoon noita tärisyttimiä. Tosin onhan VT peruskorjannut vanhempiakin pätkä -ja teli-ikaruksiaan. Toivottavasti noita sarjan 316-333 teli-ikaruksenrämiä ei kuitenkaan enää tarjota 2015/2016 alkaviin uusiin sopimuksiin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> VT 322 tilaajaväreissä


Mikähän pointti on maalata osa vanhoista tilaajaväreihin ja osa Veolian omiin väreihin?

----------


## Nak

> Onkohan tämä juuri se teli-ikarus joka on ollut peruskorjauksessa Nastolassa Marras-Joulukuussa?
> 
> Hieman erikoista että veolia vielä laittaa kuntoon noita tärisyttimiä. Tosin onhan VT peruskorjannut vanhempiakin pätkä -ja teli-ikaruksiaan. Toivottavasti noita sarjan 316-333 teli-ikaruksenrämiä ei kuitenkaan enää tarjota 2015/2016 alkaviin uusiin sopimuksiin.


1 milj. km määräaikaishuolto  :Wink:  Veolialla nuo Ikarukset ovat ikäänkuin "runko" ja Scanian L94 on aika perusvarma alusta. Osa niistä on tosiaan aika väsyneitä jo, mutta peruskorjaamalla niillä pääsee vielä toisen miljoonan. Aikaa on vielä lähes 7v.  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Osa niistä on tosiaan aika väsyneitä jo, mutta peruskorjaamalla niillä pääsee vielä toisen miljoonan. Aikaa on vielä lähes 7v.


Toki niillä vielä on vuosia jäljellä 16 vuoden max-ikään mutta vaikea kuvitella että VT niitä tarjoaisi enää mihinkään kehäradan ja länsimetron jälkeisiin uusiin sopimuksiin. Korkeintaan niistä voisi parhaimmat yksilöt jäädä vara-autoiksi.Tarjollahan on myös paljon uudempaa telikalustoa joille pitäisi löytyä töitä kilpailutusten jälkeen. Tällaisia on scalat  92-94, 450, 462-474, 481, 482 ja volvot 500-523.

----------


## joboo

28.1

Helb 37 / h45

----------


## Prompter

29.1.

PL 733 / h58

----------


## JT

Ke 29.1. Helsinki

NF #480 / 206

----------


## LimoSWN

29.1
PL 889@ e18
Nof 902@ 213 kuljettaja yritti 4 min ainakin pistää D-vaihdetta päälle.

----------


## joboo

29.1

Helb 37 / h45
Helb 825 / h70T
Helb 910 / h45
Helb 955 / h41
Helb 956 / 363
Helb 1009 / 451

----------


## Aleksi.K

29.01.14 Helsinki

Nf 606 (Volvo 8700LE teli)/248

HelB 1 (Scania Carrus City L teli)/h43

----------


## Huppu

Ke 29.1. Helsinki

PL 831 (Scania L94UB Lahti 402 teli) / h64.

----------


## joboo

29.1

Helb 101 / h43

----------


## Prompter

30.1.

NOF 478 / 612

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:04 ----------

HelB 911 / 451
NOF 491 / 270

----------


## bussifriikki

30.1.

h62/NF 457 (Jokeri)
552/PL 828

----------


## joboo

30.1

Helb 417 / h42
Helb 957 / h41

----------


## Karosa

Torstai 30.1.

NF #439 / h76B
NF #480 / 109
NF #497 / 112

----------


## Automies

30.1.

PL 826 / h23

----------


## Miccoz

> 30.1.
> 
> h62/NF 457 (Jokeri)


Aamulla oli 577:lla Tikkurilan asemalla.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Aamulla oli 577:lla Tikkurilan asemalla.


Neljän paikkeilla 62:lla. (kuva)

----------


## joboo

30.1

Helb 1103 / 362

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 31.1.2014

HelB 907 (FIY-239, HelB-väreissä, keskisillan etupuolella samanlainen leveä matkalaukkuteline kuin HelB 601 - 607:ssä) / 615

----------


## joboo

31.1

Helb 102 / h43
Helb 246 / h45
Helb 917 / h70T
Helb 1001 / h43
Helb 1206 / h43
Nf 778 / 248

----------


## JT

Pe 31.1. Espoo

NF #629 / 270
NF #798 / 3

----------


## kuukanko

> Helb 701 taisi olla itse ilkimys kokomainoksissa


Nyt se ainakin on normaaleissa HelB-väreissä.

----------


## LimoSWN

31.1

PL 707 @e18  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

31.1.

Henkilöauto törmäsi Nobinan 8500LE:n keulaan

----------


## aki

31.1

v55 / VT 168

----------


## Aleksi.K

31.1.14 Helsinki

VT 45 (Scania Ikarus)/74

----------


## joboo

31.1

Helb 1003 / h39N

----------

